# Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????



## dipsy (2. Juli 2007)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen welches Wurfgewicht in etwa eine 12lbs Bootsrute hat.

gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

ja 12 lbs eben. so richtig mit unseren wurfgewichten kann man das nicht vergleichen, ich würds eher in die kategorie pilkrute einordnet also bis 200 g


----------



## dipsy (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Servus,

ist bei Bootsruten mit lbs nicht die Schnurklasse gemeint und nicht wie z. B. bei Karpfenruten die Testkurve? Aber 200g ist schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt. Jemand der selben Meinung oder bietet jemand mehr als 200g? Zum ersten zum zweiten....

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

12 lbs wären ja  etwa 5,5 kg - also kannst du damit fette Downriggerbleie weit auswerfen...:m
Dorschfreak, du kannst Tips geben...


----------



## esox_105 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Testkurve in lbs x 454 : 16 = Wurfgewicht

Das wäre bei einer 12 lbs Rute 340 gr.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*



Dolfin schrieb:


> 12 lbs wären ja etwa 5,5 kg - also kannst du damit fette Downriggerbleie weit auswerfen...:m
> Dorschfreak, du kannst Tips geben...


 
ich meinte doch nicht, dass man das 1:1 übersetzen soll, hab doch geschrieben in etwa 200gr WG. aber ne rute, mit der man downriggerbleie auswerfen und auch noch bisse von fischen spürt wär doch echt geil :q


----------



## friggler (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Bei Brandungsruten kann man die oft zu hoch angegebenen Wurfgewichte wie folgt grob abschätzen:
Die Rute Waagerecht mit dem Griffteil fixieren. 
In Die Spitze/Endring ein Gewicht einhängen.
Biegt sich die Rutenspitze nicht deutlich mehr als 10cm nach unten, und die Rute kehrt auch beim wippen schnell in die Stellung zurück, lässt sich das Gewicht auch gut werfen.
Andernfalls fehlt das Rückgrad, bzw. das Gewicht ist zu hoch...

So als grobe Annäherung sollte das auch bei anderen Ruten funktionieren...
Eine Garantie dass die Rute nicht brechen kann gebe Ich natürlich nicht...;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Also ich habe 'ne 10-15lbs Bootsrute, mit der pilke ich zwischen 50 und 100gr. Mehr nicht 

Kann aber auch sein, dass sie extrem weich ist.


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Testkurve in lbs x 454 : 16 = Wurfgewicht
> 
> Das wäre bei einer 12 lbs Rute 340 gr.



Das ist doch mal 'ne klare Aussage!
Weisst Du woher der Faktor 454 kommt? Ist nicht dass ich's anzweifel', es interessiert mich bloss...

GRZ:
J@Y

Edit: wenn ich's genau nehme, interessiert mich der Faktor 16 auch...


----------



## Pilkman (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*



dipsy schrieb:


> ... kann mir jemand sagen welches Wurfgewicht in etwa eine 12lbs Bootsrute hat....



Moin Carsten,

Du kennst die Problematik und die übliche Antwort darauf doch noch aus den ganzen Karpfenanglerforen... 

... will sagen, dass das sehr stark von dem jeweiligen Anbieter abhängt - ´ne 2,5lbs AKN ist ja auch wat härter als eine 2,5lbs Shimano Powerloop.

Trotzdem wird man von den 12lbs der von Dir angegebenen Bootsrute auch nicht auf einen geschätzten Wurfgewichtszusammenhang schließen können, da es sich wie bereits von Dir selbst erwähnt um eine Schnurklassenangabe handelt. Also ähnlich wie beim schweren Naturköderangeln in Norwegen, wo überwiegend Kombis von 30lbs bis 80lbs eingesetzt werden, oder beim Big Game, wenn bei Fischen beispielsweise von einem neuen Rekord in der 80lbs-Klasse die Rede ist.

Auf Zusammenhänge mit der Testkurve oder gar dem Wurfgewicht kann man dann absolut nicht mehr abzielen.

Also poste mal konkret das Modell, vielleicht kennt das einer aus der Praxis und kann was dazu sagen... #6


----------



## Pilkman (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*



J-son schrieb:


> ... weisst Du woher der Faktor 454 kommt? ...



Hi,

aus dem gerundeten Wert der Umrechnung eines englischen Pfunds in Gramm... 453,59237 Gramm. #h

Wie sich der Wert 16 herleitet, weiss ich aber leider nicht, obwohl ein englisches Pfund rund 16 Unzen (ounce) entspricht. Ich vermute hier aber einen anderen Zusammenhang.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*



J-son schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal 'ne klare Aussage!
> Weisst Du woher der *Faktor 454* kommt? Ist nicht dass ich's anzweifel', es interessiert mich bloss...
> 
> GRZ:
> ...


 


Ist aufgerundet für ein Engl.Pfund (pound).
1 pound = 453,6 gr.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Franky D (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

bei Karpfenruten ist es so 1lbs=33gr also wäre das n deine fall wenn man es auch auf Bootsruten beziehen kann wären dies 396gr


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

.... das lbs heißt nähmlich nicht das von Fachleuten häufig gebrauchte " libs " sondern schlicht und einfach "pound" - also das englische Pfund.
Komischerweise bürgert sich solch Unsinn immer wieder schnell ein.


----------



## dipsy (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Servus,

erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten!#6

Genau genommen geht es mir um die Technium DF AX Boat von Shimano in 6-12lbs.

Gruß
carsten


----------



## FPB (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

es gibt noch diese faustregel fürs wurfgewicht:

1 Ib = 25,5375 g , deine 200g wären dann also 7,83 also rund 8 Ib.

Info gefunden bei
http://www.dorschfestival.de/angelgeraete/spezial/wurfgewicht.htm

gruß
frank


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Hi!

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich diese Umrechnungsmethoden allesamt ziemlich fragwürdig und sinnlos. 

Denn zu den Schwankungen von Anbieter zu Anbieter bei ansonsten identisch in der Pfund-Angabe gelabelten Ruten kommt noch als wesentlichster Punkt hinzu, dass kein Mensch beispielsweise mit einer 30lbs-Bootsrute Gewichte von 700 oder 800 Gramm WERFEN will. Stattdessen werden die Gewichte ja eher vertikal an der Boots- oder Schiffswand abgelassen bzw. maximal herausgeschlenzt, von werfen kann da keine Rede sein.

@ Carsten

Für was willst Du die Technium DF Boat in 6-12lbs denn konkret nutzen?


----------



## dipsy (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Moin,

@Pilkman
Zum Naturköderangeln (lebende Makrelen/Sandaale) auf Seebarsch.

gruß
Carsten


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*



dipsy schrieb:


> ... zum Naturköderangeln (lebende Makrelen/Sandaale) auf Seebarsch. ...



@ Carsten

Werden dafür Grundmontagen verwendet? Wenn ja, welche Gewichte werden dabei verwendet?


----------



## dipsy (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Ja Grundmontagen. Gewichte werden je nach Strömung bis 200g verwendet.


----------



## Angel-Sandow (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Tach auch miteienander!

Jetzt klinke ich mich hier halt auch mal ein. Die Formel lbs x 454 : 16 trifft die ganze Sache sehr gut. Denn als Faustformel kannst du etwa sagen, pro lbs etwa eine oz (unze) Wurfgewicht. Eine Unze entspricht rund 28g. Also 12 lbs x 28g : 336g. Dies kann natürlich von den Angaben verschiedener Hersteller abweichen, aber als Faustformel kann man es recht gut einsetzen.

Grüße euch alle!

Markus Sandow


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*



dipsy schrieb:


> Ja Grundmontagen. Gewichte werden je nach Strömung bis 200g verwendet.



Dann hätte ich bei einer 6-12lbs-Rute absolut keine Bedenken - das ist fast so wie eigentlich jede 3lbs-Karpfenrute 100 Gramm werfen sollte - um mal wieder zum "Werfen" zu kommen.  :q

Oder tendieren Deine Zweifel eher in die Richtung, dass die Rute möglicherweise zu hart ausfallen könnte? #h


----------



## dipsy (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

Da hat einer meine Zweifel richtig erkannt. Habe Angst mir einen Knüppel zu holen mit dem man nichts spürt.
Möchte ja nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.#d


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*



dipsy schrieb:


> Da hat einer meine Zweifel richtig erkannt. Habe Angst mir einen Knüppel zu holen mit dem man nichts spürt.
> Möchte ja nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.#d



Hmm, ich glaube, dass der Thread dann an einem Punkt ist, wo wirklich nur noch einer weiterhelfen kann, der die Rute aus der Praxis kennt.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht einer 12lbs Bootsrute = ????*

ein campingnachbar hat sich jetzt die balzer 71° edition north  gekauft in 15 lbs glaube ich. einfach nur geil sag ich euch, die ist verdammt dünn (ich hab gedacht das is ne rute fürn forellenpuff) aber tzrotzdem sehr belastbar. mit 12 lbs bist du auf alle fälle gut bedient fürs pilken, egal wo


----------

